# How do you add box art manually to original box games



## mugwort (Oct 15, 2021)

Can't find anything on this, but my download software in Aurora does it for some games, but not others. How do give an original xbox game cover art manually? I've tried using Aurora Asset manager, but it wants a Title ID or database ID and these are not on the list (which explains why the import/download in Aurora doesn't do it.

EDIT: Nevermind, got it. You have to "Get available assets" on the ftp page and that has title ID


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 27, 2021)

mugwort said:


> Can't find anything on this, but my download software in Aurora does it for some games, but not others. How do give an original xbox game cover art manually? I've tried using Aurora Asset manager, but it wants a Title ID or database ID and these are not on the list (which explains why the import/download in Aurora doesn't do it.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, got it. You have to "Get available assets" on the ftp page and that has title ID


Aurora Asset Editor V1.1 by Swizzy is what you need

You must ftp

Launch it
Select FTP assets
Input your ip address
Select test
Select get available assets

You should see a list of all your content displayed

Find the XBOX game and note the database id and title id
Right click game in list and select get box art
Select box art from computer
Go back to FTP assets - make sure game is visible in list
Top left select Save all assets to FTP

Input the database id and title id

No error usually means cover has been updated
Aurora likes full box art front spine back

Restart Aurora for cover art to show

Just saw your edit LOL - Well hopefully this helps others.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't use aurora, but you may be able to set up an http link with it, which is just enable it, then type in the ip address of your 360 into the address box on your pc.  then you just have to go to the game, click on it, add stuff like boxart, screenshots, banners, etc. then save.  make sure you wait until the database is fully loaded or else you'll have a problem.  this is the way it works on FSD at least.  you can even take out multi discs that you've hidden.  it's the only way to do that that I know of with FSD2.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

btw, I don't know what the default http name and password is for aurora  I know they changed from xbox to xboxftp with the ftp server.  however, you can change it.  I have a unique username and password saved into filezilla and the http server.  this is on FSD2 though.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 27, 2021)

FSD made it so much easier
Default for aurora is
xboxftp
xboxftp
21


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

for http as well?


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 27, 2021)

Not sure about that in aurora


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

iirc, it's xbox for both username and password for both ftp and http with at least FSD2.  you have to enable them separately, but you can access the database for any game via that method.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> iirc, it's xbox for both username and password for both ftp and http with at least FSD2.  you have to enable them separately, but you can access the database for any game via that method.


Been a while since ive used FSD - I'm gonna set it up on next build.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

I only use FSD2, since it seems to be faster than FS3 and Aurora at loading my database of around 800 games.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

btw, I uploaded the latest version of FSD2 to temp for someone.  I got it from therealmodscene, since I'm a member.  I didn't really look for freestyle 3.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Oct 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I only use FSD2, since it seems to be faster than FS3 and Aurora at loading my database of around 800 games.


Ah this.  I noticed its also based on hard drive models and identical models also had various results.  Some load 900 fast and some slow.  SSD internal helps with this as im using a crappy 500mbs WD 250GB for testing and its def snappier.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

I think almost all of my games are on an external hdd.  though, I like FSD2.  I think aurora, possibly FS3, has voice recognition support if you own a kinect, but I don't.  there's voice recognition with ps4 games as well.  think the file with them is called something pronunciation.xml .  it comes with every game.


----------

